# Floundering this year!



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

How do you think floundering has been this year compared to past years???


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

To soon to tell. 



2 trips so far this year. Saw 4 fish the 1st night out in 3hrs. 3 of them were 12ins. I don't stick 12in or 13in fish. let'em grow up.



2nd night out, the water clarity was real bad. Plenty of bait in the water and I'm sure the Flounder are there, but if you can't see'em, you can't stick'em. Brother stuck 1 jarhead Mullet.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

I was meaning so far this year. but i guess when you have only made 2 trips its kinda hard to tell.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sucks for me Spring was kinda windy and I've been on a remodel project all summer and now it's windy again:reallycrying:reallycrying


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, that does sound like it sucks!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I cant complain. Ive managed to get more than I care to clean on most ocassions. Not like a few years back when I was having those twenty fish nights back to back to back. "2 people in the boat" all and all I have had a good year. Most gigged in one night has been 14 this year. :toast


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Must be nice!!!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, it seems from the few that have voted that no one is extremely happy with the floundering this year. im just glad that im not the only one that has that opinion.HOPEFULLY next year will be better!!!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I hope so!!!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (10/10/2007)*Well, it seems from the few that have voted that no one is extremely happy with the floundering this year. im just glad that im not the only one that has that opinion.HOPEFULLY next year will be better!!!


Hell it ain't over yet Still got about Month to goover this way.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

well when i first started this post i meant so far this year but didnt say it that way. i know for me, not speaking for anyone else, but floundering for me just SUCKS!!! cant ever seem to hit it on a good night. oh well...still have the rest of this year and years to come...


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Has sucked everytime I have been. I have caught way more flounder than I have gigged this year in the Destin area.


----------

